# DAVENPORT IOWA SHOW



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 12, 2020)

ANY WORD WHETHER THIS SHOW IS ON FOR 2020?


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 12, 2020)

Are you talking about the antique motorcycle show on Labor Day weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 13, 2020)

I CAN'T SAY WHEN, BUT, THIS IS MAINLY MOTORCYCLES, BIKES AND PARKS MEET.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 13, 2020)

Yep that’s the one. It has not been cancelled as of yet. Still waiting to hear about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Jul 6, 2020)

cancelled


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 6, 2020)

SORRY TO HEAR!


----------



## sworley (Jul 7, 2020)

That was a fun show! I went for the first time last year, it was convenient to stop as I was heading home from working a big tradeshow in the days beforehand. 

I didn't see too many bicycles - it's mainly a motorcycle swap for sure but did manage to see a few Fastbacks, a Phantom, a Cycle-Truck, etc. 

I regret not popping (as Mike would say) on a rough but running silver tag Honda CT70 there for $400. Doh!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jul 7, 2020)

Yeah that’s one of our best shows. We are one of the few vendors that always set up with nos bicycle parts along with motorcycle stuff. Really bummed it’s cancelled this year but there’s always next year...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

